# Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







*Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland:
Wie Amerikaner Angeln in Deutschland sehen ​*
*In den USA ist Angeln und Jagen deutlich  populärer und anerkannter als in Deutschland. Immer noch sind viele Amerikaner bei den Streitkräften in Europa, also auch Deutschland stationiert. Zu lesen, wie man versucht den angelnden Kameraden zu helfen und auf die Bürokratie in D vorzubereiten, ist durchaus erhellend*

Ich finde es spannend, was ich auf der Seite www.kaiserslauternamerican.com zum Thema Angeln in Deutschland gefunden habe:
https://www.kaiserslauternamerican.com/fishing-in-germany-within-anglers-reach-2/

Logischerweise auf Englisch, daher hier der Tipp/Link zum Google Translator für alle, deren Englisch auch nicht besser ist als meines:
https://translate.google.com/

Interessant schon, was die Jungs da in den deutschen Gewässern vermuten (man muss dazu sagen, dass der Artikel aus 2010 ist):


> _Germany’s seas, rivers, lakes and streams are home to a multitude of fish that aren’t only a challenge to catch, but also a tasty main dish.
> 
> Such fish include brown, brook, lake and rainbow trout and lake char, taimen, grayling, pike, walleye, perch and carp_.





			
				google Translate schrieb:
			
		

> _In den deutschen Meeren, Flüssen, Seen und Bächen lebt eine Vielzahl von Fischen, die nicht nur eine Herausforderung, sondern auch ein schmackhaftes Hauptgericht sind.
> 
> Zu diesen Fischen gehören Braun-, Bach-, See- und Regenbogenforellen und Seesaiblinge, *Taimen*, Äschen, Hechte, Zander, Barsche und Karpfen._



Schön die folgende Erklärung mit Fischereischein und Tageskarte, und auch die Erkenntnis:


> _Obtaining a German fishing license is time consuming and pricey._





			
				google Translate schrieb:
			
		

> _Einen deutschen Angelschein zu bekommen, ist zeitaufwendig und teuer._



Aber es gäbe ja für Militärangehörige Hilfe.



> _Rod and Gun Clubs are located on almost every major U.S. installation in Germany, and these guys are the ones to hook up anglers with a fishing license. They offer the course and exam in English and help military members get their standard German fishing license once they have completed the exam._





			
				google Translate schrieb:
			
		

> Rod and Gun Clubs sind auf fast jeder größeren US-Installation in Deutschland zu finden, und diese Jungs sind diejenigen, die Angler mit einem Angelschein verbinden. Sie bieten den Kurs und die Prüfung auf Englisch an und helfen Militärangehörigen, nach Abschluss der Prüfung ihre deutsche Standardfischerlizenz zu erhalten.



Auch auf die legale Möglichkeit ohne Prüfung zu angeln wird hingewiesen:


> _Another method of legally fishing in Germany is getting a 90-day visitor’s license called a “Besucher-Fischereischein.”
> 
> This method involves anglers presenting a valid stateside fishing license accompanied by an official German translation of the license to the local German government agencies in the desired location for fishing. These agencies are called “Kreisverwaltung,” or Ordnungsamt, which can be found in the “Rathaus,” or city hall. You must also present identification such as a passport or driver’s license and one passport photo for placement on the fishing license card. No course or exam is necessary, and the cost of a visitor’s license is around $28; the license needs to be renewed for the same cost every 90 days._






			
				google Translate schrieb:
			
		

> Eine weitere legale Fischfangart in Deutschland ist eine 90-tägige Besucherkarte, die "Besucher-Fischereiein" genannt wird.
> 
> Diese Methode beinhaltet Angler, die einen gültigen Angelschein vorweisen, der von einer offiziellen deutschen Übersetzung der Lizenz an die örtlichen deutschen Regierungsbehörden am gewünschten Ort für die Fischerei begleitet wird. Diese Agenturen heißen "Kreisverwaltung" oder Ordnungsamt, das im "Rathaus" zu finden ist. Sie müssen auch einen Ausweis wie einen Reisepass oder Führerschein und ein Passfoto vorlegen, das auf dem Angelkartenschein zu sehen ist. Es ist kein Kurs oder eine Prüfung erforderlich, und die Kosten für eine Besucherlizenz belaufen sich auf rund 28 USD. Die Lizenz muss alle 90 Tage zum gleichen Preis erneuert werden.



Für Frankreich wird noch auf die dortigen Gewässer hingewiesen, auch gerade kommerzielle Anlagen, die für kleines Geld ohne Bürokratie zu beangeln wären.

Das Fazit:


> _There are many options for the American angler stationed in Germany to cast out their lines and reel in some of Europe’s finest fish. The options vary in price and time needed to accomplish them, but nonetheless, fishing in Germany and in France is not out of reach._





			
				google Translate schrieb:
			
		

> _Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten für den in Deutschland stationierten amerikanischen Angler, seine Leinen auszuwerfen und einige der besten Fische Europas zu fangen. Die Optionen variieren in Preis und Zeitaufwand, aber Fischerei in Deutschland und in Frankreich ist nicht unerreichbar._



Nicht "unerreichbar sein" oder etwas empfehlen - auch da liegen noch Welten dazwischen..

Ich fand das spannend zu lesen, wie das für die amerikanischen, angelnden GI`s aufbereitet wird, um ihnen zu ermöglichen, auch in Bürokrateutonien mal zu angeln.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*

Danke für den Text,
Ich empfehle zur Übersetzung deepl, damit werden die Ergebnisse im Regelfall weniger entstellt als beim Googleübetsetzer


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*

cool, danke für den Übersetzerlink!!!


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*

Hallo,

da muss sich aber, im Gegensatz zu früher, einiges geändert haben.
Wir waren, bis Anfang/Mitte der 1990er, eine starke US-Garnisonsstadt. Mit Rod and Gun Club vor Ort. Die Mitglieder dieses Clubs bekamen von uns (unserem Verein) ohne Probleme Tages- oder Wochenkarten zum normalen Preis. Darüber hinaus bekamen wir noch einen jährlichen Zusatzbetrag von irgendeiner Behörde (ich glaube, die saß in Karlsruhe) dessen Höhe an die ausgegebenen Karten der US-Soldaten gekoppelt war. War damals immer so etwa zwischen 1200 und 1500 DM. Irgendeine Prüfung, wie in Bayern damals ja schon lange Pflicht, brauchten die nicht.
Mit dem Abzug bis Mitte der 1990er hatten wir dann von vormals etwa 15.000 GI`s dann noch genau 0 vor Ort.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*

Ich musste das bzgl. Fischereischein und Angehörige der Us-Armee schon mal recherchieren. Hier in der Oberpfalz wohnen ja unglaublich viele Amerikaner, die auch gerne angeln. 

In Bayern gibt es da eine Sonderregelung. 
Steht in den Verwaltungsvorschriften zum Vollzug fischereirechtlicher Bestimmungen (VwVFiR) 
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayVwV97457/true



> Gleichgestellt ist ferner die von den US-Streitkräften in Deutschland für Mitglieder dieser Streitkräfte durchgeführte Fischerprüfung (§ 2 Abs. 2 Satz 2 Nr. 1 AVFiG). Das gilt unabhängig vom Ort der Prüfung und vom Stationierungsort der betreffenden Person. Das Bestehen der US-Prüfung kann nur durch das auf der Rückseite gesiegelte und unterschriebene „Prüfungszeugnis für Sportfischer" der US-Armee nachgewiesen werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*

Auch interessant - DANKE für Zusatzinfo!!


----------



## Bobster (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*

Also bei uns gibt es keine GI's - 
 brauchen also auch keine Hilfe 

 Sicherlich örtlich/lokal ein sehr begrenztes Thema :m


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*

Bei uns angeln die Amerikaner natürlich vor allem innerhalb des Truppenübungsplatzes, welcher einige traumhafte Gewässer beherbergt und mit 226 Quadratkilometern jetzt auch nicht gerade klein ist 

In meiner Jugend habe ich dort auch öfter mal an Wettangeln im amerikanischen Stil teilgenommen - das waren unvergessliche Angelerlebnisse. Richtig geil  

Was ich nicht genau weiß ist wie sich das mit dem Angeln innerhalb des Truppenübungsplatzes für die Amerikaner verhält - welchen Gesetzen die da unterliegen, und wer die ggf. kontrollieren soll?

Habe dazu hier etwas gefunden, aber noch nicht näher durchgesehen:
https://grafenwoehr.armymwr.com/programs/hunting-fishing-sport-sho


----------



## bacalo (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*

Franz, das Wasser kenne ich auch aus meiner aktiven Zeit bei der Bundeswehr. Kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, dass es sich hier formal um exterritoriales Gebiet handelte. Deutsche Behörden durften dort nur begrenzt und vor allem nur mit Zustimmung des Landes tätig werden.


----------



## DrDosenbier (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*

Moin, im Bereich der Jagd gibt es die Möglichkeit der Gastscheine für NATO-Angehörige. Botschaftsangehörige Militärs benötigen einen deutschen Jagdschein, da sie hier längerfristig einen Wohnsitz in D haben. Bei der Angelei ist letzten Ende auch die unterer Fischereibehörde entscheidend. Haber allerdings auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man bei der Fischereiprüfung den sprachlichen Schwierigkeiten der Leute entgegenkommt. Sprich, eine persönliche mündliche Abnahme ist möglich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> In meiner Jugend habe ich dort auch öfter mal an *Wettangeln im amerikanischen Stil *teilgenommen - das waren unvergessliche Angelerlebnisse. Richtig geil


was ist denn "Wettangeln im amerikanischen Stil " ???


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> was ist denn "Wettangeln im amerikanischen Stil " ???




Hallo,

na ganz einfach: wenn es Streit um die Platzierungen gibt, wird geschossen|rolleyes.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*

Das mit dem Wettangeln bei den Amerikanern lief damals so ab, dass man sich am ganz frühen Morgen vor einem "Gate" einfand und dort dann von den Gastgebern abgeholt wurde. 

Das Angeln selber fand an verschiedenen, nahe aneinandergelegenen Gewässern (Kleine Kiesgruben / Teiche / Bachlauf ) statt. Der Startschuss wurde mittels einer "Sirene" gegeben und man konnte drauf losangeln. 

Jeder durfte maximal 4 Fische fangen und das Gesamtgewicht zählte. Man musste sich dann halt entscheiden ob man es sich "leicht" macht und es auf die zahlreichen Regenbogenforellen probiert - oder man versucht einen oder mehrere Karpfen zu bekommen - die hauen Gewichtsmäßig da natürlich schon ganz anders rein. Woran ich mich auch noch erinnere war eine Formulierung auf der "Startkarte": Da stand dick und fett drauf "no madenswimmer" - seit dem weiß ich, dass es Madenschwimmer gibt, und die wohl nicht schlecht sind um Regenbogenforellen zu fangen :q

Man merkte schon, dass ein gewisser Ehrgeiz da war bei den Teilnehmern - es war aber auch sehr viel Kollegialität und Gemeinschaftssinn spürbar. 
Ein älterer Herr (Amerikaner) hat mir alle möglichen Kunstköder geschenkt  usw.  

Ich war damals begeisterter Jungangler und kam da aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus.

Nach der Veranstaltung gab es dann noch ein ordentliches Fest bei dem das Angeln als solches gefeiert wurde - typisch amerikanisch mit einem Barbecue mit allen Schikanen. 

Ja, so war das im letzten Jahrtausend


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na ganz einfach: wenn es Streit um die Platzierungen gibt, wird geschossen|rolleyes.



Deswegen "Rod AND Gun Club"??
;-)))))

DANKE Franz, für Ausführung..


----------



## bacalo (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*

@Franz_16 

Ja, so war das im letzten Jahrtausend [/QUOTE]

Tja, es war einmal|rolleyes


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wettangeln bei den Amerikanern lief damals so ab, dass man sich am ganz frühen Morgen vor einem "Gate" einfand und dort dann von den Gastgebern abgeholt wurde.
> 
> Das Angeln selber fand an verschiedenen, nahe aneinandergelegenen Gewässern (Kleine Kiesgruben / Teiche / Bachlauf ) statt. Der Startschuss wurde mittels einer "Sirene" gegeben und man konnte drauf losangeln.
> 
> ...



Was sind denn Madenschwimmer ?Franz.


----------



## Jose (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*

madenschwimmer
guckst du


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*

Hallo Hartmut,
siehe Link von Jose. 

Man füllt die Maden ein und sie krabbeln dann nach und nach raus und man füttert damit immer direkt am Köder an. 

Wollte ich schon lange mal intensiver ausprobieren die Dinger - die Idee dahinter finde ich ja schon clever


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo Hartmut,
> siehe Link von Jose.
> 
> Man füllt die Maden ein und sie krabbeln dann nach und nach raus und man füttert damit immer direkt am Köder an.
> ...



Ja Danke.Werde ich auch mal ausprobieren.#6


----------



## fishhawk (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*

Hallo,

früher hatten die GIs bei Ansbach-Katterbach ein eigenes Gewässer.
Hieß im Volksmund Whiskey-Weiher.
Keine Ahnung, ob das noch existiert. Deutsche Fischereischeine hat dort m.W. keiner gebraucht.

"Taimen" hab ich in D noch nicht gesehen, aber die Amis unterscheiden da halt nicht zwischen den Huchenarten. Ich vermute mal, dass es auch mehr Amerikaner gibt, die schon mal nen Hucho Taimen gefangen haben, als nen Hucho Hucho. 

Bei uns in der Gegend gab es mehrere "Barracks". 

Durch Kontakte zu amerikanischen GIs hatte ich in den 80ern die Möglichkeit über Cabelas oder BassPro an Kunstköder zu kommen, die es auf dem deutschen Markt nicht gab. Und mit Lektüre von In-Fisherman, Field-and-Stream oder Outdoor-Life  wußte ich auch, wie man die richtig einsetzt.  Das war dann schon ein gewisser Wettwerbsvorteil.

Das gibt es heutzutage natürlich nicht mehr. Im globalen Internetzeitalter ist fast jedes Tackle und jede Information für fast jeden verfügbar.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> früher hatten die GIs bei Ansbach-Katterbach ein eigenes Gewässer.
> Hieß im Volksmund Whiskey-Weiher.
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*



> Ein Bekannter von mir war da mal eingeladen.



Ich war vor ca. 35 Jahren mal dort. Die Amis haben zwar alle auf ReBo geangelt, aber es gab auch sehr schöne Schleien.

Einer meiner Bundeswehrkameraden war Anfang der  80er in Grafenwöhr zum Manöver. Der meinte , dass der "L-Lake" auf dem Truppenübungsplatz auch einen super Schleienbestand gehabt hätte.

Ist jetzt aber kein Fisch, auf den die Amerikaner besonders scharf wären.
Die sollen gerüchteweise eher mit "Bass" experimentiert haben.

Keine Ahnung ob das gestimmt hat.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*



> Die sollen gerüchteweise eher mit "Bass" experimentiert haben.
> 
> Keine Ahnung ob das gestimmt hat.



Mir sind aktuell, zumindest innerhalb des Truppenübungsplatzes () keine Bass-Bestände bekannt. Die großen Seen / Weiher im Übungsplatz ( Dickhäuter-Weiher, Big Mike Lake usw.) waren früher für gigantische Hechtfänge legendär. Wieviel davon aber Legende war und wieviel Realität weiß ich auch nicht.  

Was es hier in der Region reichlich gibt sind Zwergwelse. Wo die her kommen weiß ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Was es hier in der Region reichlich gibt sind Zwergwelse. Wo die her kommen weiß ich aber auch nicht.



Hallo,

na ja, der Zwergwels ist ja, wie auch die Regenbogenforelle, erst mal ein astreiner Amerikaner|rolleyes.
Apropos Zwergwelse; früher, noch vor so 30 Jahren, waren die bei uns praktisch unbekannt. Jetzt kann man im RMD-Kanal welche fangen. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*

@Lajos1
Zwergwelse sind in den Karpfenteichen hier z.T. ein großes Problem. Wenn sie erstmal drin sind, treten sie oft auch in großen Massen auf. Für die Züchter wird es dann schwer die Karpfen zu füttern weil die Zwergwelse natürlich auch ganz fließig mitfressen. Den ersten Zwergwels hab ich 2003 oder 2004 in Grafenwöhr gefangen. Wie lange vorher es die schon gab weiß ich leider nicht, aber z.B. der Rußweiher bei Eschenbach ist legendär für seinen Zwergwelsbestand - siehe Zeitungsartikel


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*

Hallo Franz,

ein Bekannter von mir fängt sich ab und zu Zwergwelse im RMD-Kanal und filetiert sie. Sollen gut schmecken. Dass die eine Plage in einem Karpfenteich sind, kann ich mir schon vorstellen.
Aber, nachdem die doch eine ziemliche Verbreitung in den letzten Jahrzehnten (bis vor etwa 30 Jahren kannte ich die nur aus der Literatur) erfahren haben - die müssen doch an vielen Orten illegal ausgesetzt worden sein. Bei euch in Grafenwöhr eventuell durch die Amis. Aber die gibt es ja mittlerweile in vielen Gewässern.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*

Hallo,

Zwergwelse waren in den 80ern mal bei Aquarianern und Gartenteichbesitzern beliebt. Da sind dann auch welche in öffentliche Gewässer gelangt.

In den MD-Kanal kamen die damals, als der Dechsendorfer Weiher abgelassen wurde. Der war mal ein paar Jahre ziemlich verseucht damit.

Zum Glück halten sich die Viecher in vielen Gewässern nicht lange.
Im Rußweiher scheinbar schon. Und da die oberen Weiher unter Naturschutz stehen, nützt das jährliche Abfischen auch nicht viel. Da wandert scheinbar sofort wieder Nachschub zu.



> keine Bass-Bestände bekannt



Es hieß damals, die Amis hätten es mal probiert, aber die Fische hätten sich nicht gehalten.

Obwohl ja auch in Kanada heimisch, scheinen den Bass die deutschen Umweltbedingungen auch nicht so zu liegen.


----------



## JottU (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*

Mit Zwergwelsen "verseuchte" Gewässer kenne ich so lang ich angeln gehe, und das sind mitlerweile auch schon 37 Jahre.
Amis haben die bei uns sicher nicht reingebracht. #d#d


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*



> Amis haben die bei uns sicher nicht reingebracht.



Und Angler höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht.


----------



## JottU (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Und Angler höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht.



Naja, eher wohl nicht. Aber Zwergwels ist schon ein Thema für sich und passt hier nicht wirklich rein.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*



JottU schrieb:


> Mit Zwergwelsen "verseuchte" Gewässer kenne ich so lang ich angeln gehe, und das sind mitlerweile auch schon 37 Jahre.
> Amis haben die bei uns sicher nicht reingebracht. #d#d



Hallo,

das mit den Amis war auf den Truppenübungsplatz in Grafenwöhr, bei Franz in der Oberpfalz gemünzt. Natürlich nicht auf die sonstigen, mittlerweile sehr zahlreichen, Vorkommen#h.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland*

@Lajos
Ja, ich habe das schon verstanden. 
Aber ich bin mir da keineswegs sicher. Das wäre reine Spekulation! 

Vllt. haben diese Zwergwelse auch Anhänger bei den Aquarianern oder oder oder - keine Ahnung! 

Wäre tatsächlich ein eigenes, spannendes Thema wie es diese Fische zu uns geschafft haben


----------

